# Lesson Learned



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Gday all , took the yak out for its first fish last week down in the Shoalhaven River, not far from the Nowra bridge. Got a nice flatty and a bream for me and the mrs for dinner which was great for the first trip out. Then i hooked onto something bloody huge as i was drifting along rigging up my second rod, i thought it was a snag at first, but then i picked up the rod and knew otherwise, it felt like a monster flatty, im not sure though, i got him right up under the kayak and i lost him before i got to see what he was. It was probably the bissest fish ive ever hooked, i was crapping my pants and so exited all at once  . I was trying out a few old lures from my old mans tackle box, which hadnt been used in atleast five to six years. Ive always used bait but thought it was time for something different. Well i learnt a very valuble lesson. Replace any trebbles that dont look in the best nic, they had some rust on them but i didnt realise how much that would weaken them. Whatever i had hooked on had the whole lure in its gob and snapped a hook of each treble!  . Checkout the pic attached.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

bad luck fishbone...... but at least you did learn something and can blame the old man too.....hahhahaha.... better luck next time


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats on the first fish & good to see some fish being caught down south mate.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Its a punishing sport at times. Still, it wouldn't be anywhere near as satisfying if things didn't go wrong or we didn't make mistakes


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, your right its definatly a sport where your continually learning and it does make it all the more fun. I havent really fished for quite a few years and im just starting to get back into it. Now that ive got a yak ill definatly be getting out fishing more. Hopefully sometime soon ill come out for a trip with some of you.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome first fishing trip in ya yak, Fishbone! Having fun like that on the first trip is something that will never be forgotten. With your lure losing a side off each treble, wow.

Up here (Cent Qld) we often put stronger guage trebles on lures as barra and other fish can be too strong for the thinner ones. It can reduce the swimming action, so it's hard to know sometimes what the right thing is to do. That's part of the fun. All the best with future trips.


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Cheers Troppo, yeah it got me pumped to get out there again. Ill have to keep that in mind about the treble gauges too, i didnt even realise they came in different guages as im so new to lure fishing. Ive always wanted to come up to QLD and go on one of those outback trips after barra, from what ive seen on tv shows its a beatiful place up there.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Re barra: Some of the dams which have been stocked with barra have some unbelievable barra in them. Years back, it was Tinarro Dam on the tablelands in from Cairns that had 1+ metre barra, but more and more I hear that Awonga Dam has them and more. Awonga Dam is my secret spot, nah. It is near Gladstone, so about 5 hrs north of Brisbane and 1 hr and a bit south of Rockhampton. There's a caravan park/campground there.

The stink boat fishing mags talk about getting into the big barra and I haven't heard of any yakker catching one of the biggies. But there is no reason why not I reckon. A few yakkers working together as a team would do it. The stinkboaters use sounders to find deep shoals of baitfish where whale sized barra are scoffing down the kippers by the wheelbarrow load. Even if yakkers didn't want the big ones, there are smaller ones about.

The only thing with freshwater barra, don't expect them to taste good. If they come from weedy smelling water, they - surprise, surprise - taste like weedy smelling water. Clean salt water barra taste tops.


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice one, yeh ill definatly be coming up there some day, ive always been keen to see outback australia and catching a barra has to be on the list for sure. About getting a big one on the yak , watch this video i found earlier today, http://www.akff.net/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&t=3864 
This video is 6 and half minutes of a guys battling a Marlin on his yak, absolutly unbelievable !!! I think it took a couple hours and 5 miles to land. After seeing that i know anything is possible on a yak !

Cheers

Andy[/url]


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry i stuffed up the link. Ill try again ...






Everyone has to watch this ! Its just incredible :shock:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfKS9g4AABNXgAASQAMIAFAAP+/eICAAZDQp6JqbDSmEfoQgaU9IaaMg0MGAoQUY21TCi+VokJRRMQcRFh1OdrCBd7vloX/7Cu7/Sfp/JgpGalIDB1YRMmwylka2TlRqiXi1VOquDdNy0aJJMOYgo7zaEjyBYF3JFOFCQ8pL2Dg=


----------

